

What happened to GE's stock price in 1988? - albertsun
http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=656366400000&chddm=379230&q=NYSE:GE&ntsp=0

======
cperciva
Looks to me like there's a typo in the input data somewhere -- probably an
extra digit accidentally got entered in the "# of shares outstanding on
January 1st" field.

------
albertsun
It looks like for exactly that year they split, and then returned to their
previous level once the year ended.

Why did they do that?

